# Scaffolding/Staging Hire ?



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I could do with hiring for about a week some scaffolding/staging to paint the outside of my house. One Tower - Max 3 mtrs would do. I live in Lagos ( Algarve ) anyone out there with any ideas.:juggle:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not ask around you neighbours there is bound to be someone with what you need.


----------



## linen55 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am interested in scaffolding and want to get any kind of job related to scaffolding . Its and hobby to work with creative persons . 

Scaffolding Sales


----------



## lagosportugal (Mar 20, 2012)

check out the industrial area behind (and to the left of) Raminhos e Raminhos just on your way out of Lagos towards portimao.


----------

